# Wanted 2006 Or Newer 25Rss



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

We are a looking to upgrade from our 2005 23rs, love the layout but would like a little more space in the living area. I am located in BC (North Okanagan) but would be willing to travel to AB or stateside WA, ID, or possibly OR.
If you know of anyone selling I would love to hear about it.


----------

